

Show HN: Forget all your passwords - passparyou
http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/31fo75/passparyou_forget_all_your_passwords/

======
kpcyrd
So, there's nothing except a subscription page? I'd love to comment on the
concept, but I couldn't find anything.

~~~
passparyou
We added a disqus section. Just click on "Leave a comment" on the top!

~~~
kpcyrd
Commenting itself wasn't the issue. I need a whitepaper or implementation that
I can review to write anything useful.

